# Fall River Saturday Game



## noretoc (May 24, 2007)

If you are in the Fall River, MA area and are looking for a game, my group is short a player.  We get together every sat at 4pm lasting until we get tired.  It is a 3.5 D&D game in a custom campaign run by a dm who has been doing this since 1988.  It is a story based campaign with a good mix of RP, and combat.  I only game with friends, so if you are interested expect that we will need to get to know you.  I am only looking for dedicated gamers that can make most games.  If you think you will not be able to make most, it isn't the right group for ya.  Email me at roncote1 at comcast.net.  (wow he put his email in a thread, spam bots attack)  yea, I never look for PMs so use that email.  Also you can go to the campaign website at www.worldofnor.com.  Be aware there is still much to do on it, as updating it is the responsibility of all my players.  Thanks.


----------

